# Ford F-250 2018 issues while plowing



## @Splow1986

Hey folks,
Just curious to know is anyone experiencing problems with their radio shut down and dash lights disappearing on their Ford 250 2018 model?
I found Ford bulletin regarding this issue but just for the year 2017. My Ford dealer is saying that this bulletin does not have to do anything with 2018 models. Your input will be counted as it is annoying to plow this way and have concern that something is going to happen with the truck.


----------



## cwren2472

What plow?


----------



## @Splow1986

Arctic 8' poly


----------



## cwren2472

@Splow1986 said:


> Arctic 8' poly


Never heard of the issue but it doesn't surprise me either. I've heard reports than the 2017s sometimes still did it even after having the computer reflashed.

You can try running more accessories (heated seats, heated mirrors, etc.) or adding a second battery if it doesn't have one already. Supposedly the 2nd battery is the most effective fix.


----------



## @Splow1986

Will running more accessories would cause more problems? 
Is second battery going to solve the problem? 
I wonder no one else having Ford 2018 reported this issue. Went to Ford dealer to fix this, but since its 2018 truck, he simply says its the plow issue not ours???


----------



## cwren2472

@Splow1986 said:


> Will running more accessories would cause more problems?
> Is second battery going to solve the problem?
> I wonder no one else having Ford 2018 reported this issue. Went to Ford dealer to fix this, but since its 2018 truck, he simply says its the plow issue not ours???


Contrary to what you'd think, running more accessories HELPS it, not makes it worse.

If you search for "overvoltage" you'll find out more, but it amounts to the alternator putting out too much volt when the plow operates and not responding fast enough when the plow stops running. The excess voltage is what shuts everything off. The second battery acts as a reservoir for the excess voltage, the extra accessories uses up the extra voltage.


----------



## abbe

My 2018 F350 diesel is doing it with a Fisher XLS. I have a 2017 350 in the fleet as well as a 2018 f250 and neither of those have the issue, even though they are all running the same wiring and XLS plow.


Dealer reflashed my truck to latest stuff and it does it even worse now. Kills climate control, heated seat, radio, and gauge lights. It all comes back on almost instantly, but it is beyond absurd and downright annoying. 

Worst part is they have now said there is basically nothing else they can do and that its the plow installers problem. They sold me a truck that is advertised as a super duty with plow prep and it can't raise the blade without puking its electronics out. Unreal for a $75k truck.


On a side note, I run a polycaster in the truck and it doesn't affect it at all.


----------



## cwren2472

abbe said:


> My 2018 F350 diesel is doing it with a Fisher XLS.


Did you report it to your plow dealer?



abbe said:


> Dealer reflashed my truck to latest stuff and it does it even worse now.


No idea what the reflash is supposed to do or change, but I seem to recall reading someone saying they had the same situation with their 2017 where the reflash actually made it worse.


----------



## abbe

cwren2472 said:


> Did you report it to your plow dealer?
> 
> No idea what the reflash is supposed to do or change, but I seem to recall reading someone saying they had the same situation with their 2017 where the reflash actually made it worse.


Yeah when it first happened the dealer and I had a discussion about it. He informed me that every once in a while he gets a truck that does it. A new Ford that is. Said there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to it. He and i are friendly and he was the one who suggested going back to Ford.

Before I did that I tried switching the power supply over from the brown pto bodybuilder wire, over to an up fitter. I wanted to make sure I couldn't just solve the issue my self. That didn't have any effect on the issue though.


----------



## cwren2472

Hopefully, if enough people make a stink, Ford will actually do something about it like GM did.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We had a Torqshift in an '04 grenade when they were having all the problems way back when. But they tried telling us it wasn't the same issue because it didn't fall within the build dates Ford issued the TSB for.

Morons...


----------



## Full17

My 2017 F350 does the exact same thing. Been to two different dealers first dealer knew me off and told me it was westerns problem. Second dealer actually said they have a problem but don’t have a fix for it yet. It’s obviously not the plows fault when the tsb was issued for running any high draw accessories. My truck did not fall under the tsb bulletin build dates.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ford programmed the computer...how can they blame it on the plow?

Especially if it has a plow prep?


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ford programmed the computer...how can they blame it on the plow?
> 
> Especially if it has a plow prep?


Simple. "Does it do it with the plow off? No? Well then..."


----------



## Full17

cwren2472 said:


> Simple. "Does it do it with the plow off? No? Well then..."


Are you implying that it is the plow? If that was the case multiple brands of plows and winches wouldn't all cause the truck to have the issues.


----------



## cwren2472

Full17 said:


> Are you implying that it is the plow? If that was the case multiple brands of plows and winches wouldn't all cause the truck to have the issues.


Sorry, no, I was being funny ("you were?"). I was just making a joke about how they can blame the plow. But it is definitely the truck.


----------



## seville009

@Splow1986 said:


> Hey folks,
> Just curious to know is anyone experiencing problems with their radio shut down and dash lights disappearing on their Ford 250 2018 model?
> I found Ford bulletin regarding this issue but just for the year 2017. My Ford dealer is saying that this bulletin does not have to do anything with 2018 models. Your input will be counted as it is annoying to plow this way and have concern that something is going to happen with the truck.


What are your battery specs? Some discussions on this issue have pointed to the stock batteries in the gassers as not being strong enough. If you can stick a higher rated battery in to test it, try that.


----------



## Full17

I have the powerstroke so it has two batteries.


----------



## @Splow1986

Thank you guys for your input, really appreciate that.
So it boils down that I cannot do anything about the radio shut down and dash lights disappearing when I operate the plow.


----------



## Mebes

Unfortunately until ford gets around to a fix the only thing you can do was mentioned already by @cwren2472

Turn on as much as you can to soak up the extra voltage when it spikes.
Headlamps foglamps heated seats etc...


----------



## Aerospace Eng

After reading this and prior similar threads, I did some designing.

You could install a capacitor system designed to replace a second battery, and add some extra wiring to make it work when activating the plow, as it is designed for starting only.

It would cost about $2K to implement.


----------



## cwren2472

Aerospace Eng said:


> After reading this and prior similar threads, I did some designing.
> 
> You could install a capacitor system designed to replace a second battery, and add some extra wiring to make it work when activating the plow, as it is designed for starting only.
> 
> It would cost about $2K to implement.


You should have had the last line hidden under "SPOILER ALERT"


----------



## cwren2472

For what it's worth, Chevys fix involves this relay that plugs into the alternator and connects to the plow solenoid. And I assume some sort of reflashing.

I have no idea what it actually does, but it works somehow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

@Splow1986 said:


> Thank you guys for your input, really appreciate that.
> So it boils down that I cannot do anything about the radio shut down and dash lights disappearing when I operate the plow.


Camp out at your Ford dealer. Emails to Ford. Threaten to contact NHTSA? Your state's AG? They sold a truck with a plow prep package that doesn't work...


----------



## Newdude

cwren2472 said:


> For what it's worth, Chevys fix involves this relay that plugs into the alternator and connects to the plow solenoid. And I assume some sort of reflashing.
> 
> I have no idea what it actually does, but it works somehow.
> 
> View attachment 190634


GM its just the harness. No re-programming.

The condition that GM found:



> Trucks equipped with option VYU [Snow Plow Prep] and a snow plow, may exhibit occurrences in which the Instrument Panel Cluster (IPC), Radio and HVAC displays may "blank out" or reset after changing the snow plow position. This condition is caused by a system voltage over-shoot phenomenon called 'load dump'. When the large electrical draw of the plow pump motor is suddenly removed the field energy that is built up in the alternator causes a system voltage overshoot that momentarily moves above the normal design operating levels for the module displays. As a result the displays will shut down or reset causing the momentary blank out condition. The modules are designed to do this and immediately recover. No modules should be replaced for this condition.
> 
> Some owners may experience any of the following: IPC cluster/radio/HVAC display blanks out, Bluetooth phone or Pandora connection dropped, the radio station or volume changes when operating the snow plow.
> 
> A snow plow places very high electrical loads on a truck's charging system when it is being operated (during plow movement). It demands the highest load (as high as 200 amps) when it is raised up completely or turned to either left or right maximum angle. As this load is turned on and off, the truck's charging system has to react within a faction of a second to either increase or decrease its output to meet the plow's requirements.
> 
> There is no way for the truck's charging system to know when the driver is going to operate the snow plow, and in some cases, when the load is suddenly turned off, the charging system may momentarily over-charge for a fraction of a second. If this happens it can cause the various complaints listed above.


The harness runs between the truck (alternator) and the plow (solenoid). The relay block acts as a buffer when the plow is activated to buffer the sudden power draw from the plow motor. Depending where the solenoid is, the end that goes to it either will attach in the truck if the solenoid is truck mounted, or we make a plug from GM out to the plow. Douglas Dynamics makes a matching plug for their two wire blades to add the connector as their solenoids are on the plow now.


----------



## abbe

Mark Oomkes said:


> Camp out at your Ford dealer. Emails to Ford. Threaten to contact NHTSA? Your state's AG? They sold a truck with a plow prep package that doesn't work...


That's where I'm headed. GM is in my team so hoping with his pull I will get somewhere with Ford corporate.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Newdude said:


> GM its just the harness. No re-programming.
> 
> The condition that GM found:
> 
> The harness runs between the truck (alternator) and the plow (solenoid). The relay block acts as a buffer when the plow is activated to buffer the sudden power draw from the plow motor. Depending where the solenoid is, the end that goes to it either will attach in the truck if the solenoid is truck mounted, or we make a plug from GM out to the plow. Douglas Dynamics makes a matching plug for their two wire blades to add the connector as their solenoids are on the plow now.


In other words, they screwed up because they didn't consider high amperage draw.


----------



## Mudly

This just wasnt a problem 20 years ago. Lets fix one thing and break 3


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I know its frustrating when you spend 45 or 50 k on a truck and you crappy dealer support


----------



## Mudly

You think ford trucks are on the expensive end becuase of the 5.4 and navistar fiasco. Or is it the union wages, maybe even their talented engineer paygrade

Ps if i ever met a ford engineer just call 911 for their sake.


----------



## cwren2472

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I know its frustrating when you spend 45 or 50 k on a truck and you crappy dealer support


I wouldn't blame the dealer so much - with Ford unable/unwilling to come up with a fix, or even acknowledge the problem, there isnt much the dealer can do


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Just wanted to chime in and add that my bosses 2017 f350 diesel does the same thing with a boss DXT.


----------



## cwren2472

Last week, I had a Chevy dealership call me all up in arms over a truck showing those symptoms after we put a plow on. He was demanding to know what we did and how we were going to handle it.

"Well, normally we direct the Chevy dealer to the Chevy bulletin that addresses the known Chevy problem. Though, usually the Chevy service department is already aware of it since it's been ongoing for 4 years now"

He was skeptical even after I gave him the TSB number


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

cwren2472 said:


> Last week, I had a Chevy dealership call me all up in arms over a truck showing those symptoms after we put a plow on. He was demanding to know what we did and how we were going to handle it.
> 
> "Well, normally we direct the Chevy dealer to the Chevy bulletin that addresses the known Chevy problem. Though, usually the Chevy service department is already aware of it since it's been ongoing for 4 years now"
> 
> He was skeptical even after I gave him the TSB number


It's easier to blame you, I would guess


----------



## 1olddogtwo

How is this Ford's problem?


----------



## cwren2472

1olddogtwo said:


> How is this Ford's problem?


For the same reason it was Chevys problem. And Chevy acknowledged it and fixed it.

The problem stems directly from the change Ford (and Chevy) made to the behavior of the alternator in response to large power draws like a plow. And both manufacturers certify their vehicles as plow capable with Plow Prep Packages that they charge you extra money for


----------



## 1olddogtwo

But this is only affecting DD plows?


----------



## cwren2472

1olddogtwo said:


> But this is only affecting DD plows?


No, look a few posts back and someone posted that his DXT did the same thing. It's all plows


----------



## iContact

I recently (July 2018) bought a used 17 f350 with 9.5 meyer sv2 plow. Naturally in July there was discernible issue with the truck/plow combo. Once Winter "hit" (crap winter for CT) I had these same issues. I went to my dealer for the reflash and they said they couldn't do it as the manufacture date was after or before what Ford had in their TSB...

Once I mentioned warranty they said the would do a check of all the systems to rule out anything else but the tech said he's seen this before and the only fix has been the additional battery install. I had them check everything out. They said they did the reflash for me anyways and gave me a new battery as mine "just barely" failed their load test. I've had two little storms on the truck since then and have had no issue at all. I used to get a blink from the parking brake light almost every time I pushed a button on the plow and I don't even get that anymore. Hopefully a few more good storms for further testing, but I'm very pleased. Didn't even cost me a dime. They did quote me $1079 to add the second battery though FYI if the issue wasn't solved.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i see in the newer rams they have this box that controls plows light etc its option with snowplow prep


----------



## cwren2472

iContact said:


> Once I mentioned warranty they said the would do a check of all the systems to rule out anything else but the tech said he's seen this before and the only fix has been the additional battery install. I had them check everything out. They said they did the reflash for me anyways and gave me a new battery as mine "just barely" failed their load test.


I'll bet that was total BS so they could get it covered by warranty and keep you happy. I doubt a 1 year old battery failed any load test. Nice that they took care of it for you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> How is this Ford's problem?


They built the truck...


----------



## Mudly

PLOWMAN45 said:


> i see in the newer rams they have this box that controls plows light etc its option with snowplow prep


Like a isolation module?


----------



## cwren2472

Mudly said:


> Like a isolation module?


No, I think he's referring to the factory supplied plow wiring underneath the fuse box


----------



## PLOWMAN45

*Upfitter Electronic Module (VSIM)*

$345


Offers more than 70 inputs/outputs (I/O) and provides a secure gateway to the vehicles' electrical systems and data bus architecture, which provides up-fitters a safe, secure "plug 'n play" connectivity for easier up-fitting







of systems and components (e.g. plows, salt spreaders, etc.).


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> They built the truck...


So.......

This problem has been going on since at least 2011. If anything it is a very minor inconvenience when it happens from time to time.

Probably three of my last 7 trucks did it. Blink. Then all is fine.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mudly said:


> You think ford trucks are on the expensive end becuase of the 5.4 and navistar fiasco. Or is it the union wages, maybe even their talented engineer paygrade
> 
> Ps if i ever met a ford engineer just call 911 for their sake.


There's no need to make threats......

What's wrong with the 5.4?


----------



## Mudly

Im still defaulting to call 911 if i meet a ford engineer.


1olddogtwo said:


> There's no need to make threats......
> 
> What's wrong with the 5.4?


What wasnt wrong with it. cam phasers, chain tensioners, lifters ect. Serious plauges of the 3 valve. Manifolds poping (a triton plague) Couldn't get out of its own way...


----------



## Mudly

1olddogtwo said:


> So.......
> 
> This problem has been going on since at least 2011. If anything it is a very minor inconvenience when it happens from time to time.
> 
> Probably three of my last 7 trucks did it. Blink. Then all is fine.


I think the biggest issue is it wasnt a issue to begin with.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mudly said:


> Im still defaulting to call 911 if i meet a ford engineer.
> 
> What wasnt wrong with it. cam phasers, chain tensioners, lifters ect. Serious plauges of the 3 valve. Manifolds poping (a triton plague) Couldn't get out of its own way...


My van has 400K on it. Oil changed every 10K with Moblie 1....no problems.

Not saying they are problem free but the are the heart of our Ford fleet (over 200 Vans) and 30 V-10's.


----------



## Mudly

1olddogtwo said:


> My van has 400K on it. Oil changed every 10K with Moblie 1....no problems.
> 
> Not saying they are problem free but the are the heart of our Ford fleet (over 200 Vans) and 30 V-10's.
> 
> View attachment 190818


Thats not a 3v. Totally different motor


----------



## abbe

1olddogtwo said:


> So.......
> 
> This problem has been going on since at least 2011. If anything it is a very minor inconvenience when it happens from time to time.
> 
> Probably three of my last 7 trucks did it. Blink. Then all is fine.


Blink and it's gone is the most ignorant thing I've read today.

I paid 70k for the truck. I shouldn't have to "blink". Period. If you think that's the solution you're an idiot.

And for the record blinking doesn't solve the issue. We handle 100 commercial facilities. My blade is running constantly. Meaning every time I hit the controller for anything other then float, my climate control, including my defrosters shut down. So do my dash lights, heated seat, and radio. It's gottwn so bad that I plow in silence. The blue tooth is useless and I've reverted back to just talking on the regular phone because the conversation will just conk out.

So blinking doesn't solve my issues and for the mortgage payment I pay on this rolling turd, Ford is going to get to the bottom of it. If not I won't hesitate to get an attorney involved and make a wave.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I must be a idiot then......

I buy a new Super Duty every year and are well aware of the issue that could affect the truck.

Are you saying it would be ok if it was a 30K truck?

Perhaps you should have researched more?

A Ford buyback won't apply because of aftermarket is the problem.

Only a 100 sites, HA, that's nothing.


----------



## Mudly

1olddogtwo said:


> I must be a idiot then......
> 
> I buy a new Super Duty every year and are well aware of the issue that could affect the truck.
> 
> Are you saying it would be ok if it was a 30K truck?


Im personally not calling u a idiot. Hell all i own is Ford. But think of it this way when u could buy a new super duty for 30k example 2001ish, none of the above mentioned was a problem. A little off subject but im not a bells and whisles guy, give me a light duty truck with bench seat, regular cab, manual windows/locks, cloth seats/ rubber floors, analog dash tow/plow prep. I want the beef in the frame and drive train. Its getting difficult to find that in a new worktruck now. Ill praise ford for their amazing frames and to much motor not enough truck engines and trannys.


----------



## abbe

1olddogtwo said:


> I must be a idiot then......
> 
> I buy a new Super Duty every year and are well aware of the issue that could affect the truck.
> 
> Are you saying it would be ok if it was a 30K truck?
> 
> Perhaps you should have researched more?
> 
> A Ford buyback won't apply because of aftermarket is the problem.
> 
> Only a 100 sites, HA, that's nothing.


Right somehow I am the negligent one here for not researching an issue I didn't know existed before purchasing a new vehicle. I've had multiple new Fords including 16's, 17, and a 18 duramax. None of which do it.

So to infer that I should have done more research before buying this truck, does make you an idiot.


----------



## framer1901

1olddogtwo said:


> I must be a idiot then......
> 
> I buy a new Super Duty every year and are well aware of the issue that could affect the truck.
> 
> Are you saying it would be ok if it was a 30K truck?
> 
> Perhaps you should have researched more?
> 
> A Ford buyback won't apply because of aftermarket is the problem.
> 
> Only a 100 sites, HA, that's nothing.


You run a lot of stuff, trucks, heavy equipment and such. You wouldn't be upset if the electric cut out every time you moved your plow?

I haven't paid attention to what the issues are with new trucks in years - I have no intention of ever owning another truck but, these are supposed to be damn commercial work trucks that you hang plows from at times.

I have an 09 and 10 that the headlights won't work because the computer senses some short when the plow lights turn on - all the high tech advancements make the truck capable of carrying a shovel from site to site.

They don't need to go back to tubes and fuses but damn, plowing with a truck isn't an uncommon thing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

framer1901 said:


> You run a lot of stuff, trucks, heavy equipment and such. You wouldn't be upset if the electric cut out every time you moved your plow?


Exactly...,.the occasional blink of power does not concern me when there's far other greater concerns.

Now what he is describing isn't like any other complaints. Most blink outs if you will, happen on the lift or when the pump deadheads.

He is describing it happens on every motion or movement. Swing in the blade or operating the wings takes very little power in comparison to the 
180 amps it takes a lift the blade.

I've done 11 installs on 2017 or newer Super Duty's, my Platinum ultimate package has been the only one to blank out once in awhile.

I wonder how his XLS is actually installed?

Did they follow Ford's recommendation for connecting the hot/ground leads?

Which battery did they connect to?

Has anybody measured the amp draw?

Halogen vs LED?

there are differences in modules and cables between the 17 18 and 19 I've learned through installs.

It's easy to blame the manufacturer than it is to figure out the problem, unfortunately the end-user is affected when caught between manufacturer and aftermarket.

Have you no luck with the soft start module for your headlights?


----------



## framer1901

1olddogtwo said:


> Exactly...,.the occasional blink of power does not concern me when there's far other greater concerns.
> 
> Now what he is describing isn't like any other complaints. Most blink outs if you will, happen on the lift or when the pump deadheads.
> 
> He is describing it happens on every motion or movement. Swing in the blade or operating the wings takes very little power in comparison to the
> 180 amps it takes a lift the blade.
> 
> I've done 11 installs on 2017 or newer Super Duty's, my Platinum ultimate package has been the only one to blank out once in awhile.
> 
> I wonder how his XLS is actually installed?
> 
> Did they follow Ford's recommendation for connecting the hot/ground leads?
> 
> Which battery did they connect to?
> 
> Has anybody measured the amp draw?
> 
> Halogen vs LED?
> 
> there are differences in modules and cables between the 17 18 and 19 I've learned through installs.
> 
> It's easy to blame the manufacturer than it is to figure out the problem, unfortunately the end-user is affected when caught between manufacturer and aftermarket.
> 
> Have you no luck with the soft start module for your headlights?


I've never even heard of the soft start - last time at Ford was 2-3 years ago and required a computer reset that needed a computer more than I had. A second truck would not reset and Ford blamed the plow 100% for the problem - plow lights were not even connected, although the relays were. Boss installer said no not me, Ford said no not me - what do you do?

It's more about education or knowledge of what is likely the problem - I'd wish the plow install community and the OEM techs would have a greater knowledge when it comes to these problems. In truth, I wish that the people running the trucks had better access to solving some of these electrical issues without the need for the hi buck computers.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

framer1901 said:


> I've never even heard of the soft start


I forgot you run Boss, the soft start I was referring to is a DD module. If I remember correctly around 08 Ford changed their lighting system an after-market had to change their way also.


----------



## cwren2472

framer1901 said:


> I've never even heard of the soft start - last time at Ford was 2-3 years ago and required a computer reset that needed a computer more than I had. A second truck would not reset and Ford blamed the plow 100% for the problem - plow lights were not even connected, although the relays were. Boss installer said no not me, Ford said no not me - what do you do?
> 
> It's more about education or knowledge of what is likely the problem - I'd wish the plow install community and the OEM techs would have a greater knowledge when it comes to these problems. In truth, I wish that the people running the trucks had better access to solving some of these electrical issues without the need for the hi buck computers.


Have the truck side harnesses been replaced since new? BOSS did redesign their harness for that vehicle (MSC09993) because of issues with the connectors causing the problem you describe


----------



## framer1901

cwren2472 said:


> Have the truck side harnesses been replaced since new? BOSS did redesign their harness for that vehicle (MSC09993) because of issues with the connectors causing the problem you describe


No, it hasn't. it's been 2-3 years since we worked on it - the trucks are used for mowing and the kids just have a curfew LOL

I'm retiring, selling off and not to worried about it.


----------



## extremepusher

MIne is 2017 f250 with 8' boss. Computer has been reflashed. Still happens sometime when you raise plow , its good and cold & first started the truck. Just shuts off fan, radio for a second and back on. Use too it now.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Would some capacitors help with the power surging or at least reduce it do ya think?


----------



## cwren2472

GrassManKzoo said:


> Would some capacitors help with the power surging or at least reduce it do ya think?


@Aerospace Eng suggested that earlier in this thread

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/ford-f-250-2018-issues-while-plowing.176147/page-2#post-2354662


----------



## GrassManKzoo

They all blend together sometimes


----------



## Mebes

Just realized this morning that my 2015 non plow prep Ford is still doing this when the battery is cold. Truck was never reflashed because it does not have plow prep and only has a 160amp alternator

When I bought it a couple of years ago the first winter it happened to me occasionally, so after investigating the problem on the interwebs, I just ran as much load as possible to minimise it.

Last couple of years I did not notice it happening at all (not even once), and chalked it up to longer warm up times combined with the use of a smart plug on my block heater.

Today I did not use my block heater and did not have time to warm the truck up as much as I would normally would. While heading down the road I had to make a quick plow adjust on the fly ~2000 rpm and I heard a click down in the left kick panel.
I thought hmm I've heard this a couple if times this winter I should probably look into that.

It reminded me of this thread so I kicked the fan on high (even though the truck was not ready to throw heat) and adjusted the plow again and low and behold the fan reset with the click but the radio did not.

Yeah you probably guessed it, I got rid if the POS sync radio after the first winter and replaced it with a pioneer.

The over voltage signal from the computer to shut down the factory radio (at least in my case) must be digital, because I plugged the new radio into the factory harness with adapters and it does not shut down with the heater anymore.

Obviously not a fix for you OP, but may be a fix for others who are tired of there radios power cycling all the time.
Worst case if your new radio still cycles off with the fan you could source your radio power from a different location that is not controlled by the computer.


----------



## BRL1

Im honestly about ready to get rid of my truck unless Ford can figure out these issues. 

Im having the trailer disconnected/connected message every time the brake is used problem 

The voltage spike problem when I lift the plow. The whole dash shuts off and when it comes back on the steering wheel heater and seat heater comes on 

the advance trac/hill assist/ and hill decent control freaks out when im spinning in 4x4 (I plow with stabilitrac or advance trac off) 

and ive gone through 2 transfer case 4x4 motors that engage 4x4 

Im ready to drive it off a cliff


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Makes me want to run out and buy another Furd.


----------



## SHAWZER

I knew you would come around sooner than later ....Thumbs Up


----------



## SHAWZER

Double OO , have you ordered mine and your new truck yet .....?


----------



## abbe

BRL1 said:


> Im honestly about ready to get rid of my truck unless Ford can figure out these issues.
> 
> Im having the trailer disconnected/connected message every time the brake is used problem
> 
> The voltage spike problem when I lift the plow. The whole dash shuts off and when it comes back on the steering wheel heater and seat heater comes on
> 
> the advance trac/hill assist/ and hill decent control freaks out when im spinning in 4x4 (I plow with stabilitrac or advance trac off)
> 
> and ive gone through 2 transfer case 4x4 motors that engage 4x4
> 
> Im ready to drive it off a cliff


This verbatim sounds like my 18'. Only difference is I haven't replaced any transfer case motors but have only put 18k miles on it at this point. Truck is screaming trailer connected and disconnected nonstop. Its going to dealer Thursday morning. If they don't get it figured out I will be driving it off a cliff too.


----------



## cwren2472

abbe said:


> Truck is screaming trailer connected and disconnected nonstop. Its going to dealer Thursday morning. If they don't get it figured out I will be driving it off a cliff too.


You better start looking for a nice landing spot then


----------



## BRL1

abbe said:


> This verbatim sounds like my 18'. Only difference is I haven't replaced any transfer case motors but have only put 18k miles on it at this point. Truck is screaming trailer connected and disconnected nonstop. Its going to dealer Thursday morning. If they don't get it figured out I will be driving it off a cliff too.


Mine goes in Monday for the 5th time. I just noticed my bed is separated from the sidewalk of the bed side today too.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BRL1 said:


> View attachment 192086
> View attachment 192087
> 
> 
> Mine goes in Monday for the 5th time. I just noticed my bed is separated from the sidewalk of the bed side today too.


I believe all beds are like that, gaps between the floor and walls


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I just noticed the rocker and floor on F350 are separating...kinda ticked. Even if it is an '02.


----------



## BRL1

1olddogtwo said:


> I believe all beds are like that, gaps between the floor and walls


I looked on the other side and it all looked connected.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BRL1 said:


> I looked on the other side and it all looked connected.


Maybe you should be washing it between accounts...


----------



## BRL1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe you should be washing it between accounts...


Maybe I should try that lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BRL1 said:


> I looked on the other side and it all looked connected.


https://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/1482259-gaps-in-bed-construction.html
The bed liner kind of fills in


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal

@Splow1986 said:


> Will running more accessories would cause more problems?
> Is second battery going to solve the problem?
> I wonder no one else having Ford 2018 reported this issue. Went to Ford dealer to fix this, but since its 2018 truck, he simply says its the plow issue not ours???


Do you have dual batteries my Chevy HD does and I never have any issues during plowing operations of 48 hours straight


----------



## BRL1

All die


Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> Do you have dual batteries my Chevy HD does and I never have any issues during plowing operations of 48 hours straight


all diesels have duals now.

We are getting snow on Wednesday night and we now have 2 18 alumidutys. One is running a mvp3 and another has the new wide out xl so if we have problems I'll report back.


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal

BRL1 said:


> All die
> 
> all diesels have duals now.
> 
> We are getting snow on Wednesday night and we now have 2 18 alumidutys. One is running a mvp3 and another has the new wide out xl so if we have problems I'll report back.


Didn't realize it was a diesel sorry. One of My buddy has a 2014 F350 6.2 Gasser and his issue was he didn't have dual batteries or a power inverter. It literally used to shut his whole truck down after plowing for 2 hours


----------



## BRL1

W


Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> Didn't realize it was a diesel sorry. One of My buddy has a 2014 F350 6.2 Gasser and his issue was he didn't have dual batteries or a power inverter. It literally used to shut his whole truck down after plowing for 2 hours


would make sense....

When I talked with my ford tech he said that the voltage spikes are caused from the plow using a mass of voltage then all of a sudden not. This causes a excess build up coming back to the truck. The new Gm trucks all need a voltage restrictor wired between the plow and truck to prevent this excess load coming back..... the load comes back to the truck and the modules for the climate control radio etc are reset causing them to shut off.

this is the issue


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> Didn't realize it was a diesel sorry. One of My buddy has a 2014 F350 6.2 Gasser and his issue was he didn't have dual batteries or a power inverter. It literally used to shut his whole truck down after plowing for 2 hours


What does a power inverter have to do with a 12v system running dead?

Did he want to charge his battery with the inverter?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> What does a power inverter have to do with a 12v system running dead?
> 
> Did he want to charge his battery with the inverter?


Coffee pot and microwave?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Coffee pot and microwave?


Will those charge the dual batteries?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Will those charge the dual batteries?


No but you could make coffee and warm up your bagel while waiting for the tow truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> No but you could make coffee and warm up your bagel while waiting for the tow truck.


Not while I'm plowing mountains...the coffee will spill over one side of the cup...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Will those charge the dual batteries?


If I wire it up it will. On a dumb and dumber note, I'm going to look at a Ford cab n chassis. It's got a 6.0 in it, well it's a blown up 6.0.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> well it's a blown up 6.0.


Aren't they all?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Aren't they all?


If not they should be.


----------



## LiveFreeAndPlow

@Splow1986 said:


> Hey folks,
> Just curious to know is anyone experiencing problems with their radio shut down and dash lights disappearing on their Ford 250 2018 model?
> I found Ford bulletin regarding this issue but just for the year 2017. My Ford dealer is saying that this bulletin does not have to do anything with 2018 models. Your input will be counted as it is annoying to plow this way and have concern that something is going to happen with the truck.


-------------

I would like to chime in here... I've visited this site from time to time for the past 10+ years I believe, to try to figure out various plow issues with my Chevy trucks and now Fords, but actually only registered for the first time today.

I have had this same issue as the OP with my 2016 f250 gas 6.2 since the first day I hooked up and lifted or turned my Fisher straight blade plow. It is BEYOND frustrating, especially since my 2012 f250 diesel did NOT do it.

Plow Equipment Installer:
I got the same run around from the dealership... it must be an install issue... "you need to bring it to the shop that WE (the dealership) had install the plow equipment." (30 miles away from dealership, 60 miles from my house) I drove out there after a storm cleanup was finished. They checked everything over and couldn't find anything wrong, but they relocated the ground, just to see if that would help. It did nothing to change the issue. As I drove home and messed with the plow, it blanked out the radio and dash multiple times. I called the plow place, and they told me it is a dealership issue and washed their hands of it.

"WebMD for Plows":
I got home and scoured the internet for SOMETHING about it... in 2017, there wasn't much of anything about it. I finally found ONE thing... a "service bulletin" that stated Ford needed to do a flash on the computer. This flash was supposed to change the electrical current limit through the electrical system to allow a slightly higher current before the computer tells it to shut down certain systems to protect them. This is usually the blower motor, dash display, heater/AC, and radio.
I was really hoping for a post from someone who had magically found the fix, but no dice.

The Dealership:
I'll be honest... I really felt as though the dealership wanted absolutely nothing to do with this issue. It is clearly a truck issue, but since it doesn't seem to happen on every truck, I guess that Ford has chosen not to do much about it.
I brought my truck in and told them about the "service bulletin" I had found online. After some coaxing, I was able to convince them to try it.
On my way home, I "thought" it was fixed, but it started again, although it seemed as though the frequency of it happening had lessened maybe just a little. The service department was at least honest with me in saying that previous attempts of using this "fix" had not worked.

Current Day:
So here we are, 3 years later, and it still blanks out on me... sometimes a bunch, sometimes only seldom. I've tried 3 different plows, swapping plow controllers and computers, changing ground location, changing solenoid location, running every electrical component on/in the truck, turning off every electrical component on/in the truck... nothing.

So I am left with few options available. 
I just ordered a specially made custom tray to hold a second battery. Why on earth the "plow prep package" on the gas models don't automatically come with a dual battery set up is boggling to me.

If that doesn't work, I'm planning on looking at the wiring, and possibly trying to separate all of the plow current from the rest of the truck by hooking it up to the second battery, isolating it, and going from there. 
I'll check back in and report if anything I do helps solve the issue...


----------



## seville009

LiveFreeAndPlow said:


> -------------
> 
> I would like to chime in here... I've visited this site from time to time for the past 10+ years I believe, to try to figure out various plow issues with my Chevy trucks and now Fords, but actually only registered for the first time today.
> 
> I have had this same issue as the OP with my 2016 f250 gas 6.2 since the first day I hooked up and lifted or turned my Fisher straight blade plow. It is BEYOND frustrating, especially since my 2012 f250 diesel did NOT do it.
> 
> Plow Equipment Installer:
> I got the same run around from the dealership... it must be an install issue... "you need to bring it to the shop that WE (the dealership) had install the plow equipment." (30 miles away from dealership, 60 miles from my house) I drove out there after a storm cleanup was finished. They checked everything over and couldn't find anything wrong, but they relocated the ground, just to see if that would help. It did nothing to change the issue. As I drove home and messed with the plow, it blanked out the radio and dash multiple times. I called the plow place, and they told me it is a dealership issue and washed their hands of it.
> 
> "WebMD for Plows":
> I got home and scoured the internet for SOMETHING about it... in 2017, there wasn't much of anything about it. I finally found ONE thing... a "service bulletin" that stated Ford needed to do a flash on the computer. This flash was supposed to change the electrical current limit through the electrical system to allow a slightly higher current before the computer tells it to shut down certain systems to protect them. This is usually the blower motor, dash display, heater/AC, and radio.
> I was really hoping for a post from someone who had magically found the fix, but no dice.
> 
> The Dealership:
> I'll be honest... I really felt as though the dealership wanted absolutely nothing to do with this issue. It is clearly a truck issue, but since it doesn't seem to happen on every truck, I guess that Ford has chosen not to do much about it.
> I brought my truck in and told them about the "service bulletin" I had found online. After some coaxing, I was able to convince them to try it.
> On my way home, I "thought" it was fixed, but it started again, although it seemed as though the frequency of it happening had lessened maybe just a little. The service department was at least honest with me in saying that previous attempts of using this "fix" had not worked.
> 
> Current Day:
> So here we are, 3 years later, and it still blanks out on me... sometimes a bunch, sometimes only seldom. I've tried 3 different plows, swapping plow controllers and computers, changing ground location, changing solenoid location, running every electrical component on/in the truck, turning off every electrical component on/in the truck... nothing.
> 
> So I am left with few options available.
> I just ordered a specially made custom tray to hold a second battery. Why on earth the "plow prep package" on the gas models don't automatically come with a dual battery set up is boggling to me.
> 
> If that doesn't work, I'm planning on looking at the wiring, and possibly trying to separate all of the plow current from the rest of the truck by hooking it up to the second battery, isolating it, and going from there.
> I'll check back in and report if anything I do helps solve the issue...


One possible solution that I've seen in various forums and threads is a stronger battery.

Do you still have the stock battery in your 2016? If so, I'd try a new stronger battery, since you're going to need one at some point anyway

I've never had issues with my 2011 F350 6.2l, but obviously this issue is with later model years.

I'm using a Northstar AGM battery; expensive, but very good.


----------



## LiveFreeAndPlow

seville009 said:


> One possible solution that I've seen in various forums and threads is a stronger battery.
> 
> Do you still have the stock battery in your 2016? If so, I'd try a new stronger battery, since you're going to need one at some point anyway
> 
> I've never had issues with my 2011 F350 6.2l, but obviously this issue is with later model years.
> 
> I'm using a Northstar AGM battery; expensive, but very good.


The battery is finally starting to weaken, so I plan on replacing it in the next week or two... which is also part of the reason why I finally decided to purchase the custom battery tray. I want both batteries to be the same age and strength.

Thank you for the recommendation on a battery. I will be sure to be check out the Northstar AGM when I do my search.


----------



## seville009

You have dual batteries in your 6.2l gas?


----------



## seville009

seville009 said:


> You have dual batteries in your 6.2l gas?


edit to my post above - I see that you say that you're going to add a second battery.

Maybe before you go through the hassle of adding a second battery, see if a single new and stronger battery fixes the issue for you.

Ford always seems to put the lowest powered battery in vehicles to begin with.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

LiveFreeAndPlow said:


> -------------
> 
> I would like to chime in here... I've visited this site from time to time for the past 10+ years I believe, to try to figure out various plow issues with my Chevy trucks and now Fords, but actually only registered for the first time today.
> 
> I have had this same issue as the OP with my 2016 f250 gas 6.2 since the first day I hooked up and lifted or turned my Fisher straight blade plow. It is BEYOND frustrating, especially since my 2012 f250 diesel did NOT do it.
> 
> Plow Equipment Installer:
> I got the same run around from the dealership... it must be an install issue... "you need to bring it to the shop that WE (the dealership) had install the plow equipment." (30 miles away from dealership, 60 miles from my house) I drove out there after a storm cleanup was finished. They checked everything over and couldn't find anything wrong, but they relocated the ground, just to see if that would help. It did nothing to change the issue. As I drove home and messed with the plow, it blanked out the radio and dash multiple times. I called the plow place, and they told me it is a dealership issue and washed their hands of it.
> 
> "WebMD for Plows":
> I got home and scoured the internet for SOMETHING about it... in 2017, there wasn't much of anything about it. I finally found ONE thing... a "service bulletin" that stated Ford needed to do a flash on the computer. This flash was supposed to change the electrical current limit through the electrical system to allow a slightly higher current before the computer tells it to shut down certain systems to protect them. This is usually the blower motor, dash display, heater/AC, and radio.
> I was really hoping for a post from someone who had magically found the fix, but no dice.
> 
> The Dealership:
> I'll be honest... I really felt as though the dealership wanted absolutely nothing to do with this issue. It is clearly a truck issue, but since it doesn't seem to happen on every truck, I guess that Ford has chosen not to do much about it.
> I brought my truck in and told them about the "service bulletin" I had found online. After some coaxing, I was able to convince them to try it.
> On my way home, I "thought" it was fixed, but it started again, although it seemed as though the frequency of it happening had lessened maybe just a little. The service department was at least honest with me in saying that previous attempts of using this "fix" had not worked.
> 
> Current Day:
> So here we are, 3 years later, and it still blanks out on me... sometimes a bunch, sometimes only seldom. I've tried 3 different plows, swapping plow controllers and computers, changing ground location, changing solenoid location, running every electrical component on/in the truck, turning off every electrical component on/in the truck... nothing.
> 
> So I am left with few options available.
> I just ordered a specially made custom tray to hold a second battery. Why on earth the "plow prep package" on the gas models don't automatically come with a dual battery set up is boggling to me.
> 
> If that doesn't work, I'm planning on looking at the wiring, and possibly trying to separate all of the plow current from the rest of the truck by hooking it up to the second battery, isolating it, and going from there.
> I'll check back in and report if anything I do helps solve the issue...


This is primarily a Ford and DD problem, some reports of GM and and DD.

The common denominator is DD.

Of all the other plow manufacturers (6 or so), their plows don't have these issues.

So Ford is to conform to fit everybody? Their job is to manufacture and sell a truck, it is up fitters responsibility to make their attachments for the vehicle.


----------



## cwren2472

1olddogtwo said:


> This is primarily a Ford and DD problem, some reports of GM and and DD.
> 
> The common denominator is DD.
> 
> Of all the other plow manufacturers (6 or so), their plows don't have these issues.
> 
> So Ford is to conform to fit everybody? Their job is to manufacture and sell a truck, it is up fitters responsibility to make their attachments for the vehicle.


It isnt just DD - Boss reported the same issue in their service bulletin #130.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> This is primarily a Ford and DD problem, some reports of GM and and DD.
> 
> The common denominator is DD.
> 
> Of all the other plow manufacturers (6 or so), their plows don't have these issues.
> 
> So Ford is to conform to fit everybody? Their job is to manufacture and sell a truck, it is up fitters responsibility to make their attachments for the vehicle.


Ford does sell them with a plow prep package, correct?

It is the programming of the truck's computer causing the problem, correct?

I also recall the problem occurring with other high draw accessories, not just plows.

The plow side of the equation hasn't changed, only the truck side starting around '15.

I know you're a Ford slappie but this is 100% Fords problem. The plow manufacturers can't and don't control Fords and GMs programming. And there is nothing wrong with the plows otherwise every brand truck would be having problems.


----------



## cwren2472

Buyers also reported the same issue

https://www.buyersproducts.com/UserFiles/SnowDogg-TSB/16-tsb69.pdf


----------



## LiveFreeAndPlow

1olddogtwo said:


> This is primarily a Ford and DD problem, some reports of GM and and DD.
> 
> The common denominator is DD.
> 
> Of all the other plow manufacturers (6 or so), their plows don't have these issues.
> 
> So Ford is to conform to fit everybody? Their job is to manufacture and sell a truck, it is up fitters responsibility to make their attachments for the vehicle.


Not sure what "DD" is. 
My plows are all Fisher MM2 3-plug systems that work perfect on every other truck I have had previously, and do currently own. The only truck with an issue is this 2016 Ford Super Duty. Why would Ford recognize an issue on it's super duty line through service bulletins, if it didn't already know there was an issue with shorting out?
I guess the biggest question to me, really, is why Ford would produce a vehicle that it touts as a "work vehicle", that can't handle the excess power surge of a plow that stops rising or lowering, or the excess power draw from a moving plow in a snow bank? 
I'm not going to blame my plow manufacturer for an issue that is only happening on one brand of truck... especially when there appears to be enough other people that ALSO have had the same experience (with multiple different plow brands) that Ford had to look into it and try to come up with a "fix".


----------



## cwren2472

LiveFreeAndPlow said:


> Not sure what "DD" is.


"Douglas Dynamics" - the parent company that owns Fisher, Western, Blizzard, SnowEx, Henderson, and probably some other holdings I'm forgetting.


----------



## LiveFreeAndPlow

seville009 said:


> edit to my post above - I see that you say that you're going to add a second battery.
> 
> Maybe before you go through the hassle of adding a second battery, see if a single new and stronger battery fixes the issue for you.
> 
> Ford always seems to put the lowest powered battery in vehicles to begin with.


I'd thought about just trying the higher power battery, but I had never had a truck with a "Plow Prep Package" that didn't automatically get upgraded to a larger alternator and dual battery setup to handle the extra power loads until I bought this 2016.

The kit I have ordered is plug and play... tray, 3-4 bolts, two cables, no drilling, throw the new batteries in and go... "hopefully" won't be too much of a hassle.  I'll find out soon lol


----------



## LiveFreeAndPlow

cwren2472 said:


> "Douglas Dynamics" - the parent company that owns Fisher, Western, Blizzard, SnowEx, Henderson, and probably some other holdings I'm forgetting.


Thank you


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Actually the problem that I'm first aware of started in 2011, my 11 blanked out from time to time, I don't recall my 2012 or 13 doing it but my 14 and 15 did. My 2017 did it once in awhile, my 2018 didn't it. Obviously I change trucks really often, as well as plows but they've all been Western either MVP's or wideout that overlapped trucks and replacements. These trucks were all at various trim levels, some had plow packages others did not. All Ford 6.7 diesels. 

DD motors can exceed 200 amps draw, this will cause the BCM to blank out. I could be mistaken but I don't believe Boss Meyer or others draw that much.

High amperage draw can be caused by the motor itself, or some deficiency in the power connections. When the pump is Dead heading, that's when the blank out happens.

Actually running more accessories lessens the impact.

Couple of weeks ago I changed out a motor on our shop plow, that truck would blank out, after the new motor that has not, then again we have not had much snow to plow. It would also never blank out if the salter was running.

On my 2014, after I replace my one of a kind stainless steel MVP with a new MVP 3, that truck stop doing it.

My custom MVP was 3 years old, I believe due to bushings wearing, the amp draw was getting higher. It did not do it on the previous two trucks.

Hope I'm explaining this right on my phone


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LiveFreeAndPlow said:


> I'm not going to blame my plow manufacturer for an issue that is only happening on one brand of truck.


It isn't just one brand, GM has had the same issues as well.

Ironically, I have a RAM without a plow prep and never had a problem.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ok, maybe I'm thinking of the GMs. I don't remember hearing about it on earlier model years. Then again, 2011 isn't a great year for my memory. 

Doesn't explain the Ford TSB.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

LiveFreeAndPlow said:


> Not sure what "DD" is.
> My plows are all Fisher MM2 3-plug systems that work perfect on every other truck I have had previously, and do currently own. The only truck with an issue is this 2016 Ford Super Duty. Why would Ford recognize an issue on it's super duty line through service bulletins, if it didn't already know there was an issue with shorting out?
> I guess the biggest question to me, really, is why Ford would produce a vehicle that it touts as a "work vehicle", that can't handle the excess power surge of a plow that stops rising or lowering, or the excess power draw from a moving plow in a snow bank?
> I'm not going to blame my plow manufacturer for an issue that is only happening on one brand of truck... especially when there appears to be enough other people that ALSO have had the same experience (with multiple different plow brands) that Ford had to look into it and try to come up with a "fix".


For the record, Chevrolet has this problem also

Their solution is another harness to attached to the plow or some crazy thing like that.

let's face it electronics are getting more and more sophisticated is trucks getting newer. It's a hard balance between modern electronics versus old school simple 12 volt.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ok, maybe I'm thinking of the GMs. I don't remember hearing about it on earlier model years. Then again, 2011 isn't a great year for my memory.
> 
> you know we all try and appease the customer
> 
> Doesn't explain the Ford TSB.


That term "work trucks", I kind of laugh at it with all these mall cruisers or grocery getters. lets face of the majority of the trucks nowadays by any manufacturer are being bought by people that use a more for towing, hauling, etc or for other commercial sector


----------



## 1olddogtwo

cwren2472 said:


> It isnt just DD - Boss reported the same issue in their service bulletin #130.


And what is bosses amp draw, is it something like 240 amps


----------



## LiveFreeAndPlow

1olddogtwo said:


> let's face it electronics are getting more and more sophisticated is trucks getting newer. It's a hard balance between modern electronics versus old school simple 12 volt.


I hear ya. The more computer parts they put in these trucks, the more sensitive the electrical systems become.

I had previously thought about looking into a suppressor for the plow system to "absorb" any surges, but I am admittedly out of my knowledge level for what to use and where exactly to locate it for the best results.


----------



## cwren2472

1olddogtwo said:


> And what is bosses amp draw, is it something like 240 amps


Not sure off the top of my head - Fisher has started including a 200a fuse as standard equipment so theres must be less than that. I think I've tested boss as above that when it bottoms out but could be mistaken


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'll have to do some research I've been driving most of the day. Most of DD I've worked on is around 180-190 amps, a few above 220...the 200-amp fuse makes sense. I have yet to see one though.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ford does sell them with a plow prep package, correct?
> 
> It is the programming of the truck's computer causing the problem, correct?
> 
> I also recall the problem occurring with other high draw accessories, not just plows.
> 
> The plow side of the equation hasn't changed, only the truck side starting around '15.
> 
> I know you're a Ford slappie but this is 100% Fords problem. The plow manufacturers can't and don't control Fords and GMs programming. And there is nothing wrong with the plows otherwise every brand truck would be having problems.


Fords plow prep pkg includes different front springs, and on the diesel a different alternator. 
If you want dual batteries you need to order the medium duty battery. 
If you want dual alternators, you need a diesel.

Here's from the order guide for the 2020
SNOW PLOW PREP PACKAGE (473)
Availability:
● Optional on all 4x4 Pickups Not available with:
★Tremor Off-Road Package (17Y)
● Heavy-Service Front Suspension Package (67H)
● Heavy-Service Package for Pickup Box Delete (63R) Requires:
● 4x4 Includes:
● Computer selected springs for snowplow application
● 200 Amp Alternator (67D) Options Available:
● 240 Amp Alternator (67E) with 6.2L Gas Engine
NOTE 1: Restrictions apply; see Supplemental Reference or
Body Builders Layout Book for details
NOTE 2: May result in deterioration of ride quality when vehicle
is not equipped with snowplow


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Fords plow prep pkg includes different front springs, and on the diesel a different alternator.
> If you want dual batteries you need to order the medium duty battery.
> If you want dual alternators, you need a diesel.
> 
> Here's from the order guide for the 2020
> SNOW PLOW PREP PACKAGE (473)
> Availability:
> ● Optional on all 4x4 Pickups Not available with:
> ★Tremor Off-Road Package (17Y)
> ● Heavy-Service Front Suspension Package (67H)
> ● Heavy-Service Package for Pickup Box Delete (63R) Requires:
> ● 4x4 Includes:
> ● Computer selected springs for snowplow application
> ● 200 Amp Alternator (67D) Options Available:
> ● 240 Amp Alternator (67E) with 6.2L Gas Engine
> NOTE 1: Restrictions apply; see Supplemental Reference or
> Body Builders Layout Book for details
> NOTE 2: May result in deterioration of ride quality when vehicle
> is not equipped with snowplow


That's nice...


----------



## Mebes

1olddogtwo said:


> ...The 200-amp fuse makes sense. I have yet to see one though.


I assembled and installed a new Wide-out a couple months back that came with the 90730 fuse kit (200A).

I think I read somewhere that GM required them on new installs.

Was planning on adding one to my 15 ford as I don't like the idea of unfused primary wires hanging energized in a crumple zone year round.


----------



## Randall Ave

They may be a slow blow fuse. Like that are used on some lift gates.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I knew I seen 240+ amps on a Boss somewhere.,...that's crazy.


----------



## Ultra Duty

Any update on this fix? I have three trucks 17 and (2) 18’s all diesel running boss dxt, is there a regulator that can be purchased to control the voltage spikes?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I thought this was only a DD plow issue?


----------



## extremepusher

Mark Oomkes said:


> It isn't just one brand, GM has had the same issues as well.
> 
> Ironically, I have a RAM without a plow prep and never had a problem.


Rebel Mark!!


----------



## extremepusher

Nope a boss and even a Ebling also blanks out...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Suppose you downloaded FORScan, and disabled battery monitoring system, would that work?


----------



## Mebes

It might...
Unfortunately mine does not do it often enough to test, plus I just replaced my battery.

Image taken from 2013 superduty manual.


----------



## BossPlow2010

If anyone is interested. Here is a link to the thread with a spreadsheet on all the configurations you can do to your superpooty
https://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/1460787-forscan-spreadsheet.html


----------



## Ultra Duty

Just an update after some more diagnosis checking all battery terminals and retightening all of them ran truck while plowing for 8 hours and no issue


----------



## Paul R

Hi, I have a 2018 f250 with a 8ft fisher HD plow and my dash board and radio screen goes plank when i operate the plow. Ford says it's fisher problem,and fisher says it's Ford problem. I put a bigger battery as they suggested, but it didn't matter. What should be my next step to fix this problem?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Paul R said:


> Hi, I have a 2018 f250 with a 8ft fisher HD plow and my dash board and radio screen goes plank when i operate the plow. Ford says it's fisher problem,and fisher says it's Ford problem. I put a bigger battery as they suggested, but it didn't matter. What should be my next step to fix this problem?


I think someone posted a link to a program you can download to corrrect that.


----------



## Paul R

BossPlow2010 said:


> I think someone posted a link to a program you can download to corrrect that.


 What is the link?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Paul R said:


> What is the link?


https://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/1460787-forscan-spreadsheet.html


----------



## LiveFreeAndPlow

UPDATE:

Just wanted to update you all on my progress. As mentioned before, I tried going the Ford Dealership route, and I tried the Fisher Plow Company route, and neither one wanted to take the blame for the dash, radio, and heater going out randomly when using the plow. Running every possible electrical accessory in the truck, and running nothing at all both did absolutely NOTHING to fix the issue on a regular basis. I have used both of my plows on multiple different vehicles and no other vehicle had this issue... the ONLY difference in all of the vehicles is that EVERY other vehicle I have had a “plow prep package” on has had TWO batteries. I don’t know why Ford decided not to do dual batteries on the gas models, other than saving a penny, or saving on weight.

I ordered a dual battery tray from one of the members on this site that fabricates them (I forgot to tell him that I saw his tray here to get a discount ☹) in December. Some checks came in and I was finally able to purchase two batteries, and I was able to install all of it today.
Easy peasy. Took a couple of hours because I had to relocate a couple of things for the plow and sander that were in the spot where the tray goes.

I have the plow and sander hooked up to the secondary battery, and......... wouldn’t you know it... not a single flicker of the dash, radio, or heater all afternoon as I drove around and moved the plow all over Timbuktu. ‍♂

I will keep you all updated after the next storm, but I think I may have found the solution to the problem... at least on my own truck.


----------



## reedo

I have dealt with this on SuperDutys from 2012-2018. Just got the first 2020 and I still expect it to be a problem considering there hasn’t been a fix in 6 years I have been able to get taken care of. My diesels rarely have experienced this problem but they still have a time or two. It’s a minor inconvenience but annoying as hell. You would think they would take care of the problem after all these years. Starting to lose confidence in all the technology they are making available/pushing on us as more and more problems arise.


----------



## LiveFreeAndPlow

reedo said:


> I have dealt with this on SuperDutys from 2012-2018. Just got the first 2020 and I still expect it to be a problem considering there hasn't been a fix in 6 years I have been able to get taken care of. My diesels rarely have experienced this problem but they still have a time or two. It's a minor inconvenience but annoying as hell. You would think they would take care of the problem after all these years. Starting to lose confidence in all the technology they are making available/pushing on us as more and more problems arise.


I spoke to the dealership when I brought my truck in for new front u-joints (under warranty), and told them about my dual battery set up and how it took care of the problem.

Their reply? "Yeah. Ford now has a service bulletin out, that if a truck is having your issue, to install a dual battery setup"
wth

So I asked they guy why I didn't receive a notice about this, and asked if Ford was going to pay for it.
Answer?... NO. But 'I' can pay them $1200, and they will do it. . 
It is basically the diesel battery tray with the coolant reservoir attached, the wiring to go from there across the firewall to the original battery, and an air cleaner/filter relocation kit since the diesel battery location is where the air filter is on the gas models.
Dumb that they don't/won't take the blame for it and fix it on their own dime. I paid under $600 all said and done for my set up... I would say that is the way to go.

After plowing 2 storms (about 20-22 hours of driving/plowing/operating the plow fairly consistently) my heater (not the radio and dash, per usual) DID go off twice... but compared to the shorting of the dash/radio/heater/etc practically every other time I lifted the plow or turned it, it is a 99.9% improvement. It is what it is I guess. 
If it starts to happen more often, I will continue researching other fixes. It is obvious to me at this point, that it may involve more than one adjustment/solution to make it go away 100%. I will keep updating here as I find them, but for now, the dual battery set up has fixed it for me to a satisfactory degree.


----------



## Western1

Good to hear. Gm came up with a harness for truckside and fisher,Western have a plowside harness to cure this problem for gm applications


----------



## 1olddogtwo

16 personal Super Duty's since 99, some had the plow package, some didn't. All diesel. New Western plow every two years, or less.

Some blinked (after 2011 year) some didn't. One blinked with old plow (don't believe that one had plow package), didn't blink with new plow.

Still can't figure out a rhyme or reason.

My 2017, blinked once on a while, that was a platinum ultimate with every bell and whistle you can think of except Plow package, Same plow on 2018 XLT premium blinking occasionally. I really didn't plow much with it.

That plow is now sold to my KC shop, on a gas 2014 XL without plow package, blinks.

I can only remember 4 trucks that did it since 2011. That's about half of all the new trucks I've bought since 2011.

My 2020, is fully decked out with every every bell and whistle, no problems, then again it is a Raptor without a plow..... LoL


On edit, I did redline 3rd gear, hard shift into 4th...... And it went into an electrical limp mode due to a loose connection at ECM.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Are they putting massaging seats on the raptors yet?


----------



## Paul R

@Splow1986 said:


> Hey folks,
> Just curious to know is anyone experiencing problems with their radio shut down and dash lights disappearing on their Ford 250 2018 model?
> I found Ford bulletin regarding this issue but just for the year 2017. My Ford dealer is saying that this bulletin does not have to do anything with 2018 models. Your input will be counted as it is annoying to plow this way and have concern that something is going to happen with the truck.


Hey I've been talking with my ford dealer in nh and they say that to fix the problem it would cost over 2,000 dollars at the owners expense which is bull crap. There should be a recall to fix this problem cause there are 1,000s of us with the same thing.FORD should smarten up or loose customers


----------



## seville009

Someone posted a Fisher part # fix in this thread - almost the last post in this thread

https://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/1599330-2019-f250-fisher-plow-issues.html


----------



## abbe

Yeah I am done with Ford's BS. My truck 2018 Lariat Ultimate has been a lemon since day one and Ford Customer care told me to pound sand. Literally because my truck was over GVW requirements for Rhode Island Lemon Law. Never worried about making the situation right or keeping a customer happy. We bought 6 Fords in the last two years. No more. As soon as we get out of this pandemic nonsense I'll be driving a new GMC.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

abbe said:


> Yeah I am done with Ford's BS. My truck 2018 Lariat Ultimate has been a lemon since day one and Ford Customer care told me to pound sand. Literally because my truck was over GVW requirements for Rhode Island Lemon Law. Never worried about making the situation right or keeping a customer happy. We bought 6 Fords in the last two years. No more. As soon as we get out of this pandemic nonsense I'll be driving a new GMC.


My last straw with Furd was the rusted through oil pan on a 7.3 that was one month out of warranty. I had bought 6 or 7 trucks in a couple years time from them and they wouldn't warranty a known problem.

That wasn't Furd, that was the dealer being stupid.


----------



## magnatrac

After this economic stall it won't matter what brand truck you buy. Warranty claims that would have been fixed no questions will be held up. The big 3 (really only big 2 who knows what will happen to fiat) are going to save every penny they can. Denying warranty claims saves them a ton of money.


----------

